# Audi Q7 – One of the Stars on the “Streif”



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*• 30 Audi Q7 cars in action at the Hahnenkamm race 
• Kitzbühel one of the Audi FIS Ski World Cup highlights
• Audi main sponsor of race since 2001*
The sports world will once again be spellbound by events at Kitzbühel between the 20 and 22 January: The famous Hahnenkamm race is held there for the 66th time – for many the absolute highlight of the Audi FIS Ski World Cup. Whoever mounts the top step of the podium after the legendary downhill race on the “Streif” can, at least for one year, consider himself to be “King of Skiers”.
This year’s visitors can also marvel at a combination of the finest engineering and elegance ‘off piste’: Among the fleet of cars, with which Audi will be chauffeuring the numerous guests in and around Kitzbühel, are 30 versions of the new Audi Q7, which is also on show in front of the giant VIP tent in the finish area and will certainly be one of the stars on the “Streif”. On the Friday evening before the „Streif“, there will be the traditional event in the Hotel „Zur Tenne“. During „Audi Night“, stars from the worlds of sport and entertainment will join prominent business people and members of the German aristocracy. It will be a spectacular start to this superb ski weekend.
AUDI AG has been a partner of the Hahnenkamm race, whose fascination infects everybody, since 2001: Millions of television viewers, tens of thousands lining the downhill course and celebrities from all four corners of the world watch spellbound as the world’s top professional skiers hurl themselves down the “Streif” at speeds approaching 140 kph. The notorious men’s downhill has a maximum incline of 85 per cent which, as a result, forces the skiers to jump 80 metres in certain sections.
The partnership with the Hahnenkamm race is only a part of the AUDI AG commitment to Alpine skiing. Audi has loaned its name to the World Cup since the 2002/2003 season, which comprises of 77 races during this Olympic winter. Audi has supported the German Skiing Association (Deutscher Skiverband – DSV), including its national teams, for more than 20 years. The athletes and officials appreciate the advantages of the quattro drive equipped Audi vehicles, which bring them safely to the World Cup events. The athletes also train at the state-of-the-art Audi Wind Tunnel Centre in Ingolstadt to find the all important advantage for the tough competition. 
Not only does the DSV put its trust in Audi technology: AUDI AG is also partner to the Swedish, Finnish, French and Swiss national teams.


----------

